# Best Hog Hunt ever! Just east of Macon



## hulk181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Let me tell you about the best hunting experience I've ever had. I have been hunting for 20+ years and finally decided to give piggy hunting a try. Thanks to some kind members here at GON, I got in contact with Roger Rueter. He's about as nice as a guy can be. His place is right off of I-16 about 15 miles off of I-75. His property is just over 150 acres of prime hog habitat. Roger took the time to get me and my old man a chance at some very nice meat hogs. I ended up with two and my dad got a very nice eater as well. His fees are the best around. $150 for a meat hog, and only $450 for a trophy boar. I saw several meat pigs and several 200lb plus boars(feral and russian). I was so pumped about the time I had I went again last Thursday and took a friend from work. We both scored on two nice pigs each! Roger also will gut and skin your dinner for only $25.00 a pig. Awesome service! I recommend giving the guy a tip if you can because his prices are by far the cheapest around and he works hard for you the hunter. We've already baked one ham and it was better than one from Kroger. Give Roger a call and tell him Dennis sent you, he'll do his best to give you memories for a life time. 478-972-7919. Also for a great processor check out Jerome Huckaby 770-599-6990. Jerome is right below Peachtree city, 30 miles from 285 south. He vacumn seals the meat!!!  Thanks again Roger and Jerome!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Apr 11, 2010)

Good hunt.


----------

